# HOBET (Health Occupation Basic Entrance Test)



## RALS504 (May 11, 2006)

Has anyone taken the HOBET? It is a new entrance test nationwide for EMS and nursing programs. I just took it after review the book for it. I think it is the worst test I have ever taken and I have two AAS degrees. The questions are not cut and dry. They ask you about your study style and other bs questions. I was frustrated the whole time I took it. I thought about stopping the test early because I did not save all my answers the first time I answered questions. I found out I did really good on the test, even though I though I had failed it. I usually can predict my test scores within 5 pionts on tests. This test and your resume is the only thing the paramedic school I am applying for uses to select students. I am not too sure about this process. Any other comments.


----------



## Jon (May 11, 2006)

Yeah... I took it 3 years ago.. it is a silly test.

didn't seem difficult, though.


----------



## Wingnut (May 11, 2006)

Wow never heard of it...


----------



## Jon (May 11, 2006)

I think the hobit test involves checking the shorter students for hair between their toes, a lack of footwear, and a propensity for eating often.


----------



## podmedic@mac.com (May 16, 2006)

My nursing program just added it this year.  I thought it was ridiculous and quite frankly, a waste of time.  I think the testing company has sold a lot of schools on the validity of their test and I think the schools got sold a bill of goods.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 18, 2006)

The HOBET is not new...took it in 1996.

Its just another piece of worthless crap that has no business being in the process for selection of whether or not you get into school.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 18, 2006)

Although, I personally never have taken it, it appears to be a combination of reading, math, science to see or acquire what base level you might have. Although, I am sure for some of you it was worthless, but maybe not for the instructors.  

I have always endorsed students prior to EMT class admission taking the Nelson Denny reading test, a mathematics test, and critical thinking examinations for all entry levels. What is surprising is the reading and writing level for majority of EMT's. As an instructor, it is very helpful to know the baseline. I feel, the student would be better off, taking a reading or math etc..course first if needed, then attending an EMT class. 

Most are not aware that most EMT books are not written over a elementary reading level, as well as some of the Paramedic texts are only at a junior high school level. Try to get published in JEMS, or any other trade magazine, they will inform you it can not be over 11'th grade reading level, this is a shame for a medical profession. 

Hopefully, as our profession becomes more educated (not trained) we will begin to see a higher level of publications and literature. 

Addressing and recognizing the students weakness, suggesting supplemental courses to prepare them later, and to over-all increase general knowledge can only add to our profession. Hopefully, we can have better entry level examinations for such.

Good luck to those going to school....
R/r 911


----------



## schwing343 (Jul 7, 2006)

took it 3 weeks ago, hated it, failed it.


----------



## Jon (Jul 8, 2006)

Umm... I didn't think you could fail the HOBET test?


----------

